# arrested character development



## MAKIS (Sep 19, 2012)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι ψάχνω την μετάφραση για το arrested character development στο παρακάτω κείμενο. ευχαριστώ Μάκης
Consider Oblomov, a prime example of impaired work performance. This tragic tale of passivity, apathy, and indolence, as told by the nineteenth-century Russian novelist Ivan Goncharov, has retained its powerful imagery to the present day. Oblomov is an exemplar of arrested character development, an individual incapable of going beyond a functionally vegetative state. Sapped by passivity and apathy, he found life too challenging—but so was suicide. Oblomov never really lived his life at all (or what we think life is supposed to be). He simply stayed in bed. (Of course, one could argue that bed is exactly the place to be if one wants to avoid risk. On the other hand, most deaths take place in bed!) Oblomov replaced real action with daydreams and fantasies, transferring to the reader his own sense of impending doom and futility. While Oblomov’s is an extreme case, it warns us of possible consequences of the passivity and inertia that we may fear in ourselves.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 19, 2012)

arrested character development
μήπως διακοπείσα εξέλιξη του χαρακτήρα/ήθους/της δράσης του ήρωα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

καθυστέρηση της ανάπτυξης της προσωπικότητας / του χαρακτήρα;

Η συναισθηματική καθυστέρηση είναι emotional retardation.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2012)

Μήπως και αναστολή της ανάπτυξης;


----------



## pontios (Sep 20, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μήπως και αναστολή της ανάπτυξης;



Καλημέρα.

Με πρόλαβες, άλλα ας προσθέσω και ... υποτυπώδης ανάπτυξη χαρακτήρων.
(I'm not sure if it applies here, but I started thinking of the word "inchoate" for some reason ? - which led me to "υποτυπώδης").

υποτυπώδης -ης -ες [ipotipóδis] Ε11 : 1.(βιολ.) που βρίσκεται σε ατελή μορφή, του οποίου έχει ανακοπεί ή δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η κανονική εξέλιξη ...


----------



## pontios (Sep 20, 2012)

Μια μικρή διόρθωση στη προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου...
Υποτυπώδης ανάπτυξη του χαρακτήρα ; - νομίζω ακούγεται καλύτερα από το "υποτυπώδης ανάπτυξη χαρακτήρων".

Ας προσθέσω και ... ελλιπής ανάπτυξη του χαρακτήρα η ατελής ανάπτυξη του χαρακτήρα ;
(as in an incomplete, or cut short/left unfinished, development).


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο του Μάκη, αποκομίζω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με _personality development_, δηλαδή την ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας του ήρωα, και όχι με _character development_, δηλαδή την ανάπτυξη των στοιχείων του ήρωα από το συγγραφέα.

Η _αναστολή_ είναι ακριβέστερη από την _καθυστέρηση_. Είχα ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με την _ανεσταλμένη_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο του Μάκη, αποκομίζω την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με _personality development_, δηλαδή την ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας του ήρωα, και όχι με _character development_, δηλαδή την ανάπτυξη των στοιχείων του ήρωα από το συγγραφέα.
> [...]



Κι εγώ το ίδιο καταλαβαίνω. Επίσης, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το arrested development - παρότι χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλούς τομείς (θυμίζω και τη γνωστή σειρά, με τίτλο που ευνόητα δεν μεταφράστηκε, με τέτοιο λογοπαίγνιο) - εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια (ή τουλάχιστον της κλείνει το μάτι):

The term "arrested development" has had multiple meanings for over 200 years. In the field of medicine, the term "arrested development" was used, in 1835-1836, to mean a stoppage of physical development; the term continues to be used to indicate a stoppage of physical development.

However, in the UK Mental Health Act of 1983, the term "arrested development" was considered a form of mental disorder consisting of severe mental impairment, as a lack of intelligence. Other researchers have objected to the notion that mental development can be "arrested" or stopped, preferring to consider the mental status as developing in other ways, rather than the notion of mental growth as arrested. Consequently, in psychological terminology, the term "arrested development" is no longer used in referring to a developmental disorder in mental health. 

δηλαδή της _υστέρησης στην ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας_ του Ομπλόμοφ - από ψυχολογική σκοπιά και όχι λογοτεχνική, του προσώπου του έργου (αυτό το μπέρδεμα είναι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν μου αρέσει η απόδοση _χαρακτήρας _γι' αυτή τη σημασία του _character_) - το αντίστοιχο της βιολογικής _νεοτενίας_, της διατήρησης χαρακτηριστικών ανωριμότητας κατά την ενηλικίωση. Από χτες σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ τον παλιό όρο της ψυχολογίας για τη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή, αλλά τζίφος. Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι η _αναστολή_ μάς κάνει.

Παρέμπ, για τον Ομπλόμοφ:

*Oblomov* (Russian: Обломов) is the best known novel by Russian writer Ivan Goncharov, first published in 1859. Oblomov is also the central character of the novel, often seen as the ultimate incarnation of the superfluous man, a symbolic character in 19th-century Russian literature. [...] 
Oblomov is a young, generous nobleman who seems incapable of making important decisions or undertaking any significant actions. *Throughout the novel he rarely leaves his room or bed and famously fails to leave his bed for the first 150 pages of the novel.* The book was considered a satire of Russian nobility whose social and economic function was increasingly in question in mid-nineteenth century Russia.

The novel was wildly popular when it came out in Russia and a number of its characters and devices have had an imprint on Russian culture and language. _Oblomovshchina_ (Russian: Обломовщина, or _oblomovism_) has become a Russian word used to describe someone who exhibits the personality traits of sloth or inertia similar to the novel's main character.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Από χτες σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ τον παλιό όρο της ψυχολογίας για τη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή, αλλά τζίφος. Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι η _αναστολή_ μάς κάνει.



Καθήλωση;
Παλινδρόμηση;


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

Γκούγκλισα πάρα πολλά (καθυστέρηση, υστέρηση, παλινδρόμηση, καθήλωση, αναστολή, ανακοπή, διακοπή - εξέλιξης, ανάπτυξης), ό,τι έβαζε ο νους μου χτες, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι που να μου γεμίζει το μάτι, από έγκυρη πηγή. Με τριβελίζει ακόμα αυτό το πράγμα, γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι τον ξέρω.
Ήταν και βαρύς ο στίβος, μου 'πεσαν βαριά και τ' αγριογούρουνα, άσε που εκείνη η ρημάδα η σειρά μπλεκόταν συνέχεια στα πόδια μου και σκόνταφτα, ώσπου στο τέλος σιχτίρισα και είπα «πού θα μας πάει, θα το βρούμε, έστω και σε ανύποπτο χρόνο όλο και κάποιος γλόμπος θ' ανάψει, σερεντιπικά».


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Από χτες σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ τον παλιό όρο της ψυχολογίας για τη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή, αλλά τζίφος. Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι η _αναστολή_ μάς κάνει.


Infantilism (obsolete)


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Infantilism (obsolete)



Μελ, δες και τον _παιδικισμό_ (_παιδισμό_, _παιδομορφισμό_) εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)

Ο παλιμπαιδισμός δεν μας κάνει;


----------



## pontios (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η _αναστολή_ είναι ακριβέστερη από την _καθυστέρηση_. Είχα ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με την _ανεσταλμένη_.



Για τον λόγο αυτόν - "το πρόβλημα με την ανεσταλμένη" - δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει ένα από τα τρία ακόλουθα - *ανολοκλήρωτη/η ατελής/η ελλιπής προσωπικότητα*, για το arrested character development ; - δηλαδή η λέξη "ανάπτυξη" μπορεί να είναι περιττή ή να μη χρειαστεί εδώ ;


----------



## pontios (Sep 21, 2012)

Αλλιώς ..μη ολοκληρωμένη/ελλειπή /ατελής/ανεπαρκής *ανάπτυξη* της προσωπικότητας κτλ ;- for arrested character development.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

daeman said:


> Γκούγκλισα πάρα πολλά (καθυστέρηση, υστέρηση, παλινδρόμηση, καθήλωση, αναστολή, ανακοπή, διακοπή - εξέλιξης, ανάπτυξης), ό,τι έβαζε ο νους μου χτες, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι που να μου γεμίζει το μάτι, από έγκυρη πηγή. Με τριβελίζει ακόμα αυτό το πράγμα, γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι τον ξέρω.
> Ήταν και βαρύς ο στίβος, μου 'πεσαν βαριά και τ' αγριογούρουνα, άσε που εκείνη η ρημάδα η σειρά μπλεκόταν συνέχεια στα πόδια μου και σκόνταφτα, ώσπου στο τέλος σιχτίρισα και είπα «πού θα μας πάει, θα το βρούμε, έστω και σε ανύποπτο χρόνο όλο και κάποιος γλόμπος θ' ανάψει, σερεντιπικά».



Μόνο που η ρημάδα η σειρά έχει ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα, με pun intended στον τίτλο (πράγμα που μπορείς να καταλάβεις διαβάζοντας μια σύνοψη, αν δεν ξέρεις την σειρά). Η έκφραση αναφέρεται στο πάγωμα (stasis) ή στην πολύ αργή ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας του ήρωα, όχι από τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα, όπως ειπώθηκε, αλλά κατά την διάρκεια της πλοκής. Ο χαρακτήρας σχεδόν δεν αλλάζει ή αλλάζει πολύ αργά ή αρχίζει να αλλάζει μετά από κάποιο συμβάν. Είναι ο χαρακτήρας που βρίσκεται σε "αιώνια εφηβεία" (πολύ σωστή η σύγκριση με την νεοτενία).


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Από την άλλη, όπου κοίταξα το _stunted growth_, έβρισκα τον γνωστό επιστημονικό όρο _κάτσιασμα_. 

Πίσω στο _arrested_: Κάποιοι μιλάνε και για _ανακοπή της ανάπτυξης_ (αλλά η _αναστολή_ είναι καλύτερη). 
Γενικώς, καλά πάμε από προτάσεις για νεολογισμούς. Προτάσεις που να έχουν κατατεθεί σε χαρτί σε καμιά από τις σχολές έχουμε;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 21, 2012)

Ρώτησα ψυχολόγο χθες και μου είπε ότι το λένε περιφραστικά συνήθως. "Προσωπικότητα που δεν έχει εξελιχθεί" κλπ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2012)

Σας παρακαλώ, ψάξτε λιγάκι τους όρους_ νηπιακή καθήλωση_ και _παλινδρόμηση_ επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω να σκαλίσω πολύ τα κιτάπια μου, λόγω ανωτέρας βίας. Πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα βρείτε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μόνο που η ρημάδα η σειρά έχει ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα, με pun intended στον τίτλο (πράγμα που μπορείς να καταλάβεις διαβάζοντας μια σύνοψη, αν δεν ξέρεις την σειρά). Η έκφραση αναφέρεται στο πάγωμα (stasis) ή στην πολύ αργή ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας του ήρωα, όχι από τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα, όπως ειπώθηκε, αλλά κατά την διάρκεια της πλοκής. Ο χαρακτήρας σχεδόν δεν αλλάζει ή αλλάζει πολύ αργά ή αρχίζει να αλλάζει μετά από κάποιο συμβάν. Είναι ο χαρακτήρας που βρίσκεται σε "αιώνια εφηβεία" (πολύ σωστή η σύγκριση με την νεοτενία).



Για δες! Ευχαριστώ, Helle. 
Να σου πω την αλήθεια, είχα επιμεληθεί τον πιλότο και το πρώτο επεισόδιο για το DVD, το 2006. Δεν τα θυμάμαι - αν τα είχα υποτιτλίσει όμως, θα τα θυμόμουν καλύτερα - αλλά ή σ' εκείνα τα δυο πρώτα επεισόδια δεν ήταν και τόσο φανερό αυτό που λες για την καθήλωση στην ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας του πρωταγωνιστή (αυτό ίσως να το ξέρεις, αφού φαίνεται πως την έχεις δει) ή εγώ είχα μείνει μόνο με την εντύπωση ότι το arrested πήγαινε στη σύλληψη του πατέρα από τις αρχές και το development στο γεγονός ότι η εταιρεία που είχαν ήταν κατασκευαστική, ενώ όλος μαζί ο τίτλος αναφερόταν στην επαπειλούμενη παύση εργασιών της επιχείρησης, κλείνοντας ταυτόχρονα και το μάτι στον όρο που συζητάμε. Δεν ήξερα ότι αναφερόταν στο κεντρικό πρόσωπο της σειράς. Από τα λίγα που θυμάμαι, καλή μου είχε φανεί, είχα γελάσει, και κάπου είχα σημειώσει να φροντίσω να τη δω. Αλλά κι εκείνο το σημείωμα θα το έφαγε η μαρμάγκα του χρόνου και κάποιας αναγκαστικής εκκαθάρισης, από τα εισερχόμενα στα εξερχόμενα χωρίς διεκπεραίωση (του ντου ορ νοτ του ντου; Ντου τώρα, να τελειώνουμε, πάμε γι' άλλα).


----------



## cougr (Sep 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, όπου κοίταξα το _stunted growth_, έβρισκα τον γνωστό επιστημονικό όρο _κάτσιασμα_.
> 
> Πίσω στο _arrested_: Κάποιοι μιλάνε και για _ανακοπή της ανάπτυξης_ (αλλά η _αναστολή_ είναι καλύτερη).
> Γενικώς, καλά πάμε από προτάσεις για νεολογισμούς. Προτάσεις που να έχουν κατατεθεί σε χαρτί σε καμιά από τις σχολές έχουμε;



Δεν νομίζω, αλλά έτσι απλά προς σκέψη θέτω επιπλέον και την _στασιμότητα/αναχαίτιση της ανάπτυξης της προσωπικότητας_ ή _αναπτυξιακή στασιμότητα/αναχαίτιση της προσωπικότητας. _


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 25, 2012)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, όπως βλέπετε είμαι ο Μάκης. 
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! Σας ευχαριστώ για τις προσφορές σας, σας ευχαριστώ για την χαρά που μου δίνετε όταν έχω όρεξη να δω με τι ασχολείστε και να διαβάσω μερικά νήματα, σας ευχαριστώ που επιβεβαιώνετε κάθε μέρα ότι είμαστε τόσο πλούσιοι. Και ας προσπαθούν να μας βάλουν στο κρεβάτι του Oblomov και να μας χώσουν μέσα σε μια διαδικασία arrested character development.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2017)

_Bananas_


----------

